# Diseño de un preamplificador de guitarra con bc556



## lobito (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola. Estoy probando varios tipos de preamplificador para guitarra para usar con un amplificador con tda7294 que me hice. Ye he probado con un tl072 y varios circuitos que tengo en casa, y ahora queria probar un diseño con bc556, ya que no encuentro ninguno. Y si no fuera mucho pedir que me explicasen un poco el circuito, como polarizar el transistor/es, ajustar  la impedancia de entrada y esas cosas, para ver si se me queda de una vez toda esa teoria y puedo hacer yo algun circuito parecido...
Creo que para guitarra se utiliza minimo 1 MOhm para impedancia de entrada, y el amplificador del tda creo que para rendir a tope necesita 1 V de entrada, o similar.
Muchas gracias de antemano, de veras...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 2, 2009)

Yo te recomiendo más bien que uses un jFet de bajo ruido como el mpf102, bf245 o 2n3904 que para pres de guitarra/bajo andan bárbaro.


Probá con este diseño con algún jFet de esos:








Vas a ver que te da muy buenos resultados


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> ...un jFet ... como el mpf102, bf245 o *2n3904* ...


Guarda, que el 3904 es un BJT comunazo. Los otros dos sí son JFETs.

Saludos


----------



## lobito (Jun 3, 2009)

gracias por responder a los dos, pero me podriais aclarar algunas dudas?

-¿Cuanto voltaje de señal de salida podria obtener con el circuito ese? Porque necesito mas o menos 1 v, o quiza un poco mas...

-Si entrega menos de ese voltaje de salida, como acoplaria varias etapas iguales para una mayor amplificación?

Vere aver si este viernes voy a la tienda de electronica y a ver si tiene alguno de esos transistores, porque si no me quedo sin preamplificador...  

Un saludo, y gracias otra vez, este foro es mi salvación!


----------



## lobito (Jun 22, 2009)

Buenas de nuevo.
Ya he encargado algunos JFET por internet (Electan), el bf245 y el 2n3819 para probar a ver cual me gusta mas.
Ahora mi duda es si el esquema que subiste Drix, con la entrada de la guitarra cuanto voltaje de salida me entregará de media (ya se que la amplificación varia con la frecuencia), y si da menos de 1V, ¿como podría acoplar 2 o mas etapas para obtenerlo, haciendo el mismo circuito varias veces? ¿o habría que cambiar las resistencias de polarización?
Cualquier comentario o ayuda es bienvenido.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola Lobito

Para hacer más de una etapa de preamplificación, simplemente armás la segunda y a la entrada conectás la salida de la anterior. Para hacer tres... Bueno, se entiende.

La ganancia la van a fijar las resistencias de Drain y Source. Si buscás un poco sobre el tema vas a ver que no es tan complicado calcularla.

Saludos


----------



## pablofer (Jul 6, 2009)

hola amigos electronicos quiziera que por favor me indiquen si al circuito preamplificadorfcador le puedo aumentar un control de volumene y tonos nesesito un circuito asi gracias de antemano , ah se me olvidaba el microfono de entrada que impedancia puede tener?


----------

